# Attaching casting platform



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kenedy Tiedown


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kenedy Tiedown


Thanks smack daddy


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You can make one with a lag bolt if you have the tools. Or....

http://www.kennedytiedown.com/components/threaded-deck-bolt


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Excellent exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks guys just ordered an eye bolt turn buckle and thread receiver now just gotta wait for it income and then install it . Not looking forward to drilling a hole in the back but at least it's only in the back hatch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks smack daddy


I have one of the threaded bolts under my platform with the eye bolt. I used a 3" diameter starboard under the deck for a backer and 3" diameter piece of 1/8" diamondplate aluminum on top. I need to put a 1/4" thick piece under the top plate because it still compressed the foam core deck but still works fine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have one of the threaded bolts under my platform with the eye bolt. I used a 3" diameter starboard under the deck for a backer and 3" diameter piece of 1/8" diamondplate aluminum on top. I need to put a 1/4" thick piece under the top plate because it still compressed the foam core deck but still works fine.


I was contemplating something like that the back hatch isn't super thin but I definitely need to put some kind of backing there. Can you shoot me some pics of your set up whenever you get a chance thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I was contemplating something like that the back hatch isn't super thin but I definitely need to put some kind of backing there. Can you shoot me some pics of your set up whenever you get a chance thanks.


Are the platform feet going to be on the hatch lid? Common sense is telling me yes but just checking because those turnbuckles can put some serious pressure on the deck. I'm guessing you wouldn't be mounting it back there unless the hatch would be funtional with the platform in place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can make one with a lag bolt if you have the tools. Or....
> 
> http://www.kennedytiedown.com/components/threaded-deck-bolt


With a turnbuckle I would go with the round eye bolt, that one is really made for the flat cooler tie down straps.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are the platform feet going to be on the hatch lid? Common sense is telling me yes but just checking because those turnbuckles can put some serious pressure on the deck. I'm guessing you wouldn't be mounting it back there unless the hatch would be funtional with the platform in place.


Yes the legs are going to be on the hatch and that's going to be an issue not exactly sure how I can beef up the hatch might call over to [email protected] Ankona tomorrow and pick her brain. I am hoping to be able to still open the hatch worst case I can just remove it if need be. I am vertically challenged so I need some added height poling and trying to not spend 1000 on a custom made poling platform really want a power pole for the action craft instead.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I faced the same issue of securing the rear hatch when I added tie-down loops for a cooler on my G3. The cooler can serve as an "emergency" polling platform and the latch in the upper right corner stabilizes the lid so it doesn't flip open. I'd add another latch if I did a lot of poling.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep, Kennedy is the way to go and easy to get replacement parts.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Yep, Kennedy is the way to go and easy to get replacement parts.


Ordered an one on Sunday gotta love the internet shopping on Sunday delivered to Po box this week installed before the weekend.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> You can make one with a lag bolt if you have the tools. Or....
> 
> http://www.kennedytiedown.com/components/threaded-deck-bolt


Fun fact: I took those closeup pictures in my living room, using a 6" round piece of my deck that I had cut out a few months earlier to add a pie plate access.

Kennedy makes neat stuff. I use the threaded deck bolts, eye bolts, turnbuckles, and cooler adapters to secure my cooler on the bow. With zero stretch, the turnbuckles feel quite a bit more secure than the straps when you're standing on the cooler.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> Fun fact: I took those closeup pictures in my living room, using a 6" round piece of my deck that I had cut out a few months earlier to add a pie plate access.
> 
> Kennedy makes neat stuff. I use the threaded deck bolts, eye bolts, turnbuckles, and cooler adapters to secure my cooler on the bow. With zero stretch, the turnbuckles feel quite a bit more secure than the straps when you're standing on the cooler.
> 
> View attachment 16701


10 4 that's the one I got looking forward to installing talked to [email protected] Ankona and she assured me I don't need any backing. I can always just get a new hatch if it messes up the hatch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 10 4 that's the one I got looking forward to installing talked to [email protected] Ankona and she assured me I don't need any backing. I can always just get a new hatch if it messes up the hatch.


I would at least use a big SS fender washer underneath, the bolt is 3/8". I can't remember if it comes with a washer or not.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would at least use a big SS fender washer underneath, the bolt is 3/8". I can't remember if it comes with a washer or not.


Yes 10 4 on that thinking of getting a small piece of star board to put underneath also just for added support.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

It does come with a washer. It's not the biggest fender washer I've ever seen, but I mounted mine with the washers provided and haven't had any issues in over a year. And let me tell you they take a beating up there on the bow of the Pathy. I would imagine there'd be a lot less stress and vibration on the stern. On the hand, you'll have just one bolt instead of two which means more stress.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zthomas said:


> It does come with a washer. It's not the biggest fender washer I've ever seen, but I mounted mine with the washers provided and haven't had any issues in over a year. And let me tell you they take a beating up there on the bow of the Pathy. I would imagine there'd be a lot less stress and vibration on the stern. On the hand, you'll have just one bolt instead of two which means more stress.


Did you do any kind of backing?


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

Top and underside photos. Top has displacement washer, not sure if necessary. Underside has has a piece of aluminum stock. 1 1/2 x 2. I feel it’s smart for underside bracing due to trailering at highway speeds if you keep the platform attached while in tow. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Attached the platform yesterday took for a test drive in the River and like it in the back it's good for a seat. Haven't poled off of it yet but will be this weekend coming up for sure.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Attached the platform yesterday took for a test drive in the River and like it in the back it's good for a seat. Haven't poled off of it yet but will be this weekend coming up for sure.


I think you're supposed to attach the tie down to the boat, not to a cold beer.

Edit- Nevermind, I zoomed in on it. It looked like a beer can at first.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> I think you're supposed to attach the tie down to the boat, not to a cold beer.
> 
> Edit- Nevermind, I zoomed in on it. It looked like a beer can at first.


That's what everyone else does but it not working out maybr a need to use a bottle coozie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Attached the platform yesterday took for a test drive in the River and like it in the back it's good for a seat. Haven't poled off of it yet but will be this weekend coming up for sure.


I hate to tell you this but I think you are going to be hitting your motor cowling with your push pole a lot with the platform that far in front of it. I had the same issue on my last boat and the platform was even closer to the motor than yours is. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I hate to tell you this but I think you are going to be hitting your motor cowling with your push pole a lot with the platform that far in front of it. I had the same issue on my last boat and the platform was even closer to the motor than yours is. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure of it.


I am probably going to get another tie down and move it to the front I put it there so I could still open the hatch without taking off the platform everytime. I hope to try and go out this weekend to the salt water and see how it works I will probably end up having a poling platform built.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am probably going to get another tie down and move it to the front I put it there so I could still open the hatch without taking off the platform everytime. I hope to try and go out this weekend to the salt water and see how it works I will probably end up having a poling platform built.


Build the platform!! When you said you’d get something custom built I was hoping to see something along the lines of the old school whipray platform with flared front legs. I wish mine had something like that, my tiller hits the platform legs and somewhat limits my turning radius.

But I think poling from that low casting platform is going to be tough.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It will definitely have flared legs on it to account for the tiller extension that's why I didn't have Ankona install one for me. Going to try the platform first I would like to spend my platform money on a power pole for my action craft.


----------

